# Really confused about the Fluval Edge 25W Compact Heater



## FireWay (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it COMPLETELY submersible? Because for some reason, it doesn't look like it should be (open area where the electical cord runs into it). I'd like to put it in my 3 gallon betta bowl, and lay it low next to a mopani log, but I would die if I accidentally fried my fish!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if it says it's submersible it is complete submersible, cord and all ^___^ just make sure you have a drip loop so the water won't accidentally drip into the power point.


----------



## FireWay (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! But what is a drip loop? I have seen that term elsewhere and was unable to find an explanation.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

drip loop is letting your cord hang lower than where it is plugged in, so that it creates a U shape from the tank to your outlet. If water were to run down the cord from your tank it would drip onto the floor rather than into your outlet. lol!


----------



## FireWay (Mar 15, 2013)

Aokashi, thank you!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

is there anything written on the heater that says "max water level" or "min water level"?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

the instruction manual that comes with the heater will have pictures and answer your questions on drip loop. It should also have instructions on the max. or min. water level.

http://usa.hagen.com/usefultools/instructionmanuals


----------



## FireWay (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, I scoured the manual. There was nothing on minimum or maximum water level only 'submersible' (not 'fully submersible though, which would have made me feel better,) and nothing marked on the actual heater itself. I suppose they assume that you know what you are doing when you buy one of these. :roll:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I googled it. I believe it to be fully submersible. generally the ones that are all black with no glass are. also i googled pictures of it and found many ppl with pictures of theirs under water.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

also the reviews say it is fully submersible.


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

It's fully submersible.


----------

